
Show HN: Club Penguin for adults. New virtual networking app - tryamtamtam
https://app.cnnct.club/a/key_live_lbUKXoq5Mu4PgpAt7S4v8kceutij138R?room=5ea991f8a419a&pswd=f88cd8ea5d07b0c1&description=Product%2520Hunt&from=96&ref=producthunt
======
tryamtamtam
Connect.Club is a platform for online networking and virtual video meetings!
Meet with friends and colleagues in an informal atmosphere. Gather 50 people
for a Burning Man virtual festival! Or invite your community to a coffee shop
to discuss startup ideas!

